# Drive training solo



## Jaime Diaz (Oct 22, 2008)

I need some tips on how to encourage drive in my 4 month old GSD. Can I use a bite rag w/ a teaser pole by myself?? Any other methods or advice please!!!


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

My pup loves to chase a stream of water from a garden hose.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you have to encourage it, then the pups thresholds are high, or you are picking moments when the dang things are growing.

If you chose this pup to do sport, talk to the breeder about when the drive shows up. Some lines are later than others.

Also, if the pup is teething, then wait till he is done to mess with this.

Hope he is not a dud. : )


----------

